# Helllo Im 15



## Danny9417 (Nov 14, 2011)

Hello,
Right, Where do I start, I was suffering with mild acne so i went to the doctors countless time until finally they prescribed me with Doxycycline, So i started taking it after about a week I started to feeling surreal and dreamlike but I knew it was the tablets but didnt think it would get any worse so i continued taking them but it just got worse and worse. I then started to feel anxious for example i was walking through a park at night with my mates and it felt like i was walking to my death :/ my heart began to race and just panic then i snapped out of it. The next day i cam home after been out it suddenly hit me, this feel of dying, thoughts i would never dream of thinking, feels like i was in one big dream, dizziness, confusion, difficulty breathing, difficulty swallowing it was so horrible. I then went to the doctors and she took me straight off it and she took my blood pressure and said it was high when i first came in and the she took it again before i left and said it had come down a little but we had to watch that. she said give it a couple of days and the drug should come out of your system. So i gave it a week and i'd admit it i do feel a little bit better. But now i just feel like i'm in a dream all the time and trouble sleeping with all weird thoughts going on in my mind its so horrible.

Does anybody have something similar to my story or can give me some advice on the personal experience 
Thanks,


----------



## DeeDee (Nov 13, 2011)

Danny9417 said:


> Hello,
> Right, Where do I start, I was suffering with mild acne so i went to the doctors countless time until finally they prescribed me with Doxycycline, So i started taking it after about a week I started to feeling surreal and dreamlike but I knew it was the tablets but didnt think it would get any worse so i continued taking them but it just got worse and worse. I then started to feel anxious for example i was walking through a park at night with my mates and it felt like i was walking to my death :/ my heart began to race and just panic then i snapped out of it. The next day i cam home after been out it suddenly hit me, this feel of dying, thoughts i would never dream of thinking, feels like i was in one big dream, dizziness, confusion, difficulty breathing, difficulty swallowing it was so horrible. I then went to the doctors and she took me straight off it and she took my blood pressure and said it was high when i first came in and the she took it again before i left and said it had come down a little but we had to watch that. she said give it a couple of days and the drug should come out of your system. So i gave it a week and i'd admit it i do feel a little bit better. But now i just feel like i'm in a dream all the time and trouble sleeping with all weird thoughts going on in my mind its so horrible.
> 
> Does anybody have something similar to my story or can give me some advice on the personal experience
> Thanks,


----------



## DeeDee (Nov 13, 2011)

Yes, once I had my first episode of DP at 11 years old, I experienced varied degrees of my feelings of reality. I never feel real though unless I don't think about it. Over the years I have learned to live with the feeling. Most of the time it will cross my mind, then I forget it and move on to what ever it was I was doing in the first place. Other times it gets worse and it's hard to forget it. For example I almost passed out a few weeks ago at my surgical clinicals. I felt completely unreal, but as soon as the lightheadness went away I was back to the normal unreal feelings. I think factors such as lack of sleep, or stress can contribute to the severity of the unreality. I like to try to focus on thigs that make me real, like feeling the wind up against my skin or focusing on my senses like smell or touch. This has been my experience anyway. Your not alone, so please don't lose hope


----------

